# Companion Voucher Questions



## pennyk (Nov 7, 2010)

Next May I am planning to travel from ORL to WAS (train 98 Silver Meteor), then take Acela 2252 to Boston. My sister plans to join me on the Acela.

I reached Select Plus status last September, although I have not received my packet yet (It is in the mail). Consequently, I do not have any companion vouchers yet.

This is my first time reaching Select Plus and I have never used a companion voucher and would like to for my May Acela trip. I have made my reservations (paid) and asked the agent many questions that she could not answer. I assume that the brilliant minds on this board will be able to answer my questions (and hopefully some of the answers will be correct :lol: )

Here are my questions and/or concerns:

1. I assume that I vouchers I will be receiving shortly will expire on 2/28/11. Is that correct? If that is correct, may I assume that I would not be able to use any of the vouchers I will be receiving momentarily for my May trip?

2. If I am unable to use a 2010 voucher for my May trip, I assume I would have to wait for my 2011 packet to arrive before making the companion reservation for my sister. Does anyone know when I should be receiving the 2011 package? March 2011?

3. If I have to wait until March to get the companion ticket, is it likely that the train will sell out? It is a Sunday train at 11am. I plan to upgrade to first class (and I realize that the companion voucher will only cover the basic fare and I would have to pay for the first class upgrade).

4. Should I hedge my bets and purchase a paid ticket now for the same train and cancel it later if I am able to get a companion ticket, just to make sure that my sister and I are on the same train?

5. If I am able to get a companion ticket, I understand it would have to be on my reservation and would have to be the same origin and destination. My ticket will be from WAS to BOS. My sister lives in Columbia, Maryland and it would be much easier for her to board the Acela at BWI. If she had her ticket in her possession, would it be a problem for her to board at BWI (which is the next station after WAS). The agent gave me a non-responsive answer to this question.

The next 2 questions might be a bit off the AGR topic - sorry :huh:

6. My sister and I want to stay as close to downtown Boston as possible without paying an arm and a leg (over $250/night). Does anyone have any suggestions?

7. I seem to remember Dave suggesting that I sit on the right side of the northbound train, if possible. Is that correct?

We are returning on the NE Regional (171) from BOS to WAS/BWI. I am not sure it will be worth my while to try to use a companion voucher for that portion. My fare was computed from BOS-ORL and I do not want to mess up my discounted fare - but if I have questions, I will ask at a later date.

Thanks, I appreciate any help that any of you can offer me.

PS - It has been 7 since I have gone without having a future train reservation. I feel a lot better having a train trip to look forward to.


----------



## Dovecote (Nov 7, 2010)

pennyk said:


> The next 2 questions might be a bit off the AGR topic - sorry :huh:
> 
> 6. My sister and I want to stay as close to downtown Boston as possible without paying an arm and a leg (over $250/night). Does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> 7. I seem to remember Dave suggesting that I sit on the right side of the northbound train, if possible. Is that correct?


In regard to question 6, I have a friend a native Bostonian currently visiting us. She says the Residence Inn in Charlestown would be a good choice. It is close to a trolly stop that goes throughout Boston. I will PM you with some additional information.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 7, 2010)

pennyk said:


> I assume that the *brilliant mind*s on this board will be able to answer my questions (and hopefully some of the answers will be correct :lol: )


You must be talking about me when you said brilliant mind!








> 1. I assume that I vouchers I will be receiving shortly will expire on 2/28/11. Is that correct? If that is correct, may I assume that I would not be able to use any of the vouchers I will be receiving momentarily for my May trip?


Yes, unless they send you a 2011 packet, they will expire on 2/28/11. But you will receive more, and have Select+ status until 2/28/12!







> 2. If I am unable to use a 2010 voucher for my May trip, I assume I would have to wait for my 2011 packet to arrive before making the companion reservation for my sister. Does anyone know when I should be receiving the 2011 package? March 2011?


I don't know. I never got Select+.



> 3. If I have to wait until March to get the companion ticket, is it likely that the train will sell out? It is a Sunday train at 11am. I plan to upgrade to first class (and I realize that the companion voucher will only cover the basic fare and I would have to pay for the first class upgrade).


Maybe, as you can only get discounts (like AAA) on weekend Acelas.



> 4. Should I hedge my bets and purchase a paid ticket now for the same train and cancel it later if I am able to get a companion ticket, just to make sure that my sister and I are on the same train?


I would! (Remember that there is no cancellation penalty.



)



> 5. If I am able to get a companion ticket, I understand it would have to be on my reservation and would have to be the same origin and destination. My ticket will be from WAS to BOS. My sister lives in Columbia, Maryland and it would be much easier for her to board the Acela at BWI. If she had her ticket in her possession, would it be a problem for her to board at BWI (which is the next station after WAS). The agent gave me a non-responsive answer to this question.


I see no problem. But because I never used one, I'll defer to others.



> 6. My sister and I want to stay as close to downtown Boston as possible without paying an arm and a leg (over $250/night). Does anyone have any suggestions?


Remember that the "T" (subway) is very convenient to get around.



> 7. I seem to remember Dave suggesting that I sit on the right side of the northbound train, if possible. Is that correct?


Yes!


----------



## AG1 (Nov 7, 2010)

The restrictions on the back of the Companion Coupon(Code H114)include; _"Offer is valid for coach rail fare only"._

There are no coach class seats on the Acela.Your companion would have to pay too upgrade to business class or first class.

The best use of one(1) Companion Coupon is a coach *round trip*.

The best use of one(1) Upgrade Coupon is a First Class Acela *one way trip*.

Also,the Companion Coupon can not be combined with the Upgrade Coupon.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 8, 2010)

pennyk said:


> 1. I assume that I vouchers I will be receiving shortly will expire on 2/28/11. Is that correct? If that is correct, may I assume that I would not be able to use any of the vouchers I will be receiving momentarily for my May trip?


I'm not 100% sure, but I believe that the key is when you pay for and acquire the tickets, not when you travel. Therefore, if you buy the tickets before 2/28 I think that you may be ok. You'll have to read the fine print when you get the coupons.



pennyk said:


> 2. If I am unable to use a 2010 voucher for my May trip, I assume I would have to wait for my 2011 packet to arrive before making the companion reservation for my sister. Does anyone know when I should be receiving the 2011 package? March 2011?


Normally the packs arrive about 2 weeks before the end of February. But I've seen them as early as 3 weeks before the end of Feb and as late as the 1st week of March.



pennyk said:


> 3. If I have to wait until March to get the companion ticket, is it likely that the train will sell out? It is a Sunday train at 11am. I plan to upgrade to first class (and I realize that the companion voucher will only cover the basic fare and I would have to pay for the first class upgrade).


Doubtful that it would sell out, although not impossible. But most certainly a bucket or two would be kicked.



pennyk said:


> 4. Should I hedge my bets and purchase a paid ticket now for the same train and cancel it later if I am able to get a companion ticket, just to make sure that my sister and I are on the same train?


I don't think that I would, but the choice is yours. And once again, as I've mentioned elsewhere, the rules on refunds and cancellations may be changing. So be careful.



pennyk said:


> 5. If I am able to get a companion ticket, I understand it would have to be on my reservation and would have to be the same origin and destination. My ticket will be from WAS to BOS. My sister lives in Columbia, Maryland and it would be much easier for her to board the Acela at BWI. If she had her ticket in her possession, would it be a problem for her to board at BWI (which is the next station after WAS). The agent gave me a non-responsive answer to this question.


Her boarding in BWI shouldn't be a problem at all. What will be a bit of an issue is the fact that you'd have to pick up the tickets ahead of time and mail her ticket to her. And make sure that you've dealt with the upgrade to First class before you send her the tickets.

Also, make sure that you've given yourself enough time for delays between the arriving Silver and the Acela.


----------



## pennyk (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you all for your expert advice. I have suggested that my sister read this thread rather than have me explain all of this to her in an email. I hope she does - and maybe she will become a board member (she has her AGR Master Card now and has signed up with AGR). Alan, at Dave's suggestion, I allowed at least 3 hours between the arrival of the Silver Meteor (7:46am) and the departure of the Acela (11am). That was the main reason that I chose Sunday for the Acela trip. It appears that Sunday is the only day that has an 11am Acela, the other days have a 10am, and I thought it would be cutting it too close (or at least Dave thought so - and he knows everything - just ask him :lol: ).

Thanks again. 

PS - my letter carrier is getting tired of me hanging around the mailbox waiting for my Select Plus packet. :giggle:


----------



## transit54 (Nov 8, 2010)

pennyk said:


> 6. My sister and I want to stay as close to downtown Boston as possible without paying an arm and a leg (over $250/night). Does anyone have any suggestions?


The Doubletree downtown is very good for the price. I've stayed there many times for around $120-$130 a night. I've also had great luck with Priceline - I stayed in Boston for a night for about $75 not too long ago at the Holiday Inn in Beacon Hill with a deal I got off of Priceline (using the name your own price feature). Both are a quick walk to the T (Orange and Red lines, respectively).


----------



## amamba (Nov 11, 2010)

The only thing I would add is that I don't think you can use BOTH the free companion ticket and the upgrade ticket on the same fare. So read the small print to be sure.

Secondly, there are TONS of hotels that one can get for under $250/night in Boston if you know where to look. Start by going to hotwire, priceline, and also the hidden travelocity hotels. For example, I am staying at the Omni Parker House on 11/20 in Boston and I got it for $100/night on priceline. I have gotten the Hyatt Regency in Downtown Crossing for as low as $65/night (off season!).


----------



## AlanB (Nov 12, 2010)

amamba said:


> The only thing I would add is that I don't think you can use BOTH the free companion ticket and the upgrade ticket on the same fare. So read the small print to be sure.


That is correct, one cannot use both coupons on the same trip. But I don't think that Penny was planning to try that either.


----------



## pennyk (Nov 12, 2010)

AlanB said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I would add is that I don't think you can use BOTH the free companion ticket and the upgrade ticket on the same fare. So read the small print to be sure.
> ...


You are correct Alan. I had not planned to use both coupons for the same trip. I did receive the coupons in the mail and did a quick glance. It appears that travel has to occur prior to the 2/28/11 expiration. I have been slammed at work this week and will re-read the fine print over the weekend and will telephone an agent. If I am unable to use the companion voucher for May travel, I will have to make a decision about my sister's reservation (whether to make the reservation now and cancel when I receive the 2011 coupon or to wait until February and run the risk that the train will sell out). I know that I am over-thinking this, but that is not unusual for me.

Thanks for your assistance and patience with me.

Penny


----------



## pennyk (Nov 13, 2010)

I just spoke to an Amtrak agent on the phone and was told that even though my companion coupon expires on Feb. 28, 2011, I can use it for travel after date if I pay for my tickets and produce my coupon at a station. I made my reservations last Sunday, but I have not paid for them yet, so I have to pay by tomorrow. The station is not far from my home, so it is not inconvenient for me to travel to the station.

The back of the coupon clearly reads "valid for sale and travel between March 1, 2010 and February 28, 2011." My trip is in May 2011.

Of course, the downside of going to the station and paying for the tickets is that they will print the tickets there. I do not like the idea of printing tickets 6 months in advance, but if this works, it will save me $240, which is nothing to sneeze at.

As previously stated, this is my first endeavor using a companion coupon. I am receiving many conflicting opinions (even from Amtrak agents).

Does anyone have an educated guess whether the advice from the last Amtrak agent was accurate?

I probably will go to the station later today and see what they say.

Thanks,

Signed: confused in Orlando hboy:


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Nov 14, 2010)

if you still need a boston hotel try www.hotel140.com i stayed there during the boston gathering. decent price. 1 block from the backbay station.


----------

